# Tractor suggestions?



## TrxR (Dec 15, 2012)

I am currently looking for a JD 425 but was wondering what other Brands and Models I should look at ? 

I am looking for a full framed shaft drive tractor with a transmission that is serviceable. Not looking for a sealed unit. I want a tractor that everything is serviceable not a throwaway part. 

Ive got about 2 acres that I mow that is not flat. 

Im also a fairly heavy person so the tractor has to deal with that as well. Would prefer a 48" deck but would deal with up to a 54" but no bigger. 

Thanks


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The JD is definately a good brand!!! If you have given "USED" some thought, Gravely is another fine machine. The four wheel models (812,814,816,818,etc..) come with a 40" deck as well as a 50. The pro series comes with up to a 60" deck.
If you don't know much about a Gravely, It's all gear drive, rear engine mount which provides superior traction and the decks are shaft driven. The only belt you will find on these is the one which runs around the mandrel pulleys.
The one I have pictured below has the 12 Horse K series Kohler Cast Iron engine which has performed flawlessly. At 39 years young, She still cuts the grass each week and in the winter, Plows our 750FT driveway.
I don't know too much about Cubs however, I do know the older models are excellant tractors as well. Don't be afraid of used, Just make sure it appears to have been taken care of... Good Luck with your ventures!!!


----------

